# CEL fairy has finally come to visit



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

On the way to work tonight got a CEL, have not hooked it to my OBDII reader yet, will do that in the morning after work. Hoping for something simple.... lol


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Ill guess P0297 rich correction limit or P0420 Cat efficiency bank 1


Absolutely random and off the wall I know but just taking a wild guess.. I seem to get that first one mentioned all the time..


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

I havent noticed anything in the way she drives or acts. The only thing i have noticed is how much she sounds like a diesel these days. Very quiet car when new, now she just happily clacks along.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

if we are playing the guessing game, I will shoot for something related to the exhaust gas temperature sensor. You're over 100K miles if I remember correctly. It's happened to a few people. Happened to me around 61K miles. No affect on drivability and I drove 1000 miles like that. It was covered under warranty. 

But I am getting ahead of myself here.  Keep us posted!


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going with def tank heater


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mine sounded like a real diesel when the intake pipe after the turbo popped off followed by a CEL...


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

P21DD in history. Code is gone. No idea why. Multiple restarts and some spirited driving.... i didnt clear it. (Maybe a loose connection at a cannon plug?) Im sure it will come back though.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Drove to the store, no code. Fired it up at the store, code is back. Will probably try and locate the DEF tank/DEF heater and shoot some wires. How vital is the heating process? I dont imagine its to keep the DEF from freezing, but i work on airplanes... not diesels... lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it's pretty important. As I understand it, it eventually limits your speed, but I have never experienced it.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, ive put about 300 miles on her since the light showed up, and it appears im not using any DEF at all. (25% and holding) Looks like im driving the truck until the part comes in.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The DEF remaining indicator lies and is just a very very general guess. It can be full and say 25%. It can also be empty and say OK.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OkieTD said:


> Yeah, ive put about 300 miles on her since the light showed up, and it appears im not using any DEF at all. (25% and holding) Looks like im driving the truck until the part comes in.


If you've been able to go 300 without any drivability issues, I would venture a guess you could keep driving it without incident, but just keeping an eye on any warnings that may pop up.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Ive been monitoring pre and post scr using torque pro for android. Shows -98 or -99Nox ppm pre scr and then -100 ppm post scr. Im not sure of the values we should be reading, but it flatlines at -100ppm on the output side.

It also shows dpf pressure (under acceleration dpf pressure goes into the 500+ psi range but at idle drops to 50 or 60.) as well as EGTs. (Egt seems to run around 330c down to 210c at idle, so im assuming these sensors are very near our little turbo) Not bad for a 5 dollar download (plus your bluetooth obd plugin). 

Im sure by the time we all get rid of these cars, we will be subject matter experts.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

All the locations of the sensors.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-emissions-sensor-number-location.html#/enter


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

OkieTD said:


> P21DD in history. Code is gone. No idea why. Multiple restarts and some spirited driving.... i didnt clear it. (Maybe a loose connection at a cannon plug?) Im sure it will come back though.


Sounds like you are in the military, Air Force? The average person doesn't know what a cannon plug is.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh yeah, 8 years active duty, medically seperated a few years back. I still work on aircraft for uncle sam, just a different airframe.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I drove a couple thousand miles with P21DD set, but it eventually progressed to adding code P20B9 and limited my speed. Replacing the DEF Reservoir tonight cleared the codes and took me out of limp mode.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Im leaning on replacing the entire unit and not just the heater, whichever part will get here sooner.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Part finally showed up today. Took about 10 minutes to change it out. 3 allens, 5 cannon plugs, one overly tightened giant gasket and one turn until it clicks canister looking thing.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OkieTD said:


> Part finally showed up today. Took about 10 minutes to change it out. 3 allens, 5 cannon plugs, one overly tightened giant gasket and one turn until it clicks canister looking thing.


Is everything all good now?


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh yeah, first keyclick, everything cleared. Have only put a 100 miles or so on her since last night but i still have absolute confidence in this car, just not in the supply chain.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

OkieTD said:


> Part finally showed up today. Took about 10 minutes to change it out. 3 allens, 5 cannon plugs, one overly tightened giant gasket and one turn until it clicks canister looking thing.


That part about it being over-tightened is no joke. Mine was so bad I had to use a hammer and punch to knock it loose before I could spin it off.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats exactly what i did. Tap, move, tap, move....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OkieTD said:


> Oh yeah, first keyclick, everything cleared. Have only put a 100 miles or so on her since last night but i still have absolute confidence in this car, just not in the supply chain.


How many miles now? i believe you're on my tail. I am at 172K as of this writing.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Not even close. As of yesterday im at 104 and some change. I would probably have been up to 110k but I spent time rotating between my old CR-V (190k miles... 22mpg) and my F150 (186k and maybe 19mpg) when the cel showed up. Have a few road trips coming up, so that will help bring me closer to you....


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Could someone tell me what the term 'CEL" means. I know it's a error code shown in the DIC, but I don't know what term CEL means.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

"Check engine light" Its just the light that resembles an engine indicating something is wrong.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OkieTD said:


> Not even close. As of yesterday im at 104 and some change. I would probably have been up to 110k but I spent time rotating between my old CR-V (190k miles... 22mpg) and my F150 (186k and maybe 19mpg) when the cel showed up. Have a few road trips coming up, so that will help bring me closer to you....


Ah, for some reason I thought you were in the 140's.


----------

